# Rupture Cannon or Acid Spray?



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

ivve been preparing a 2500 point list and i dont know which i should lean towards for my tyrannofex. The Acid spray will damage infantry greatly, but the rupture cannon is a valuable high strength weapon whose only downside is its BS. I usually have my tyrannofex with Cluster spines and dessicator larvae, since its got a reasonable statline. I would like my tyrannofex to be set out to kill infantry, since the 3 template weapons will certainly promise that, but the rupture cannon is a great addition to a nid list. 

Which would you prefer?


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I'd take the rupture cannon personally, it provides some long range fire and once the Tyrannofex close the other two templates should suffice in forcing enough saves.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

thats what i thought. maybe rupture cannon is the place to be in tournaments. against friends ill surely take acid spray


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

midnightkid333 said:


> thats what i thought. maybe rupture cannon is the place to be in tournaments. against friends ill surely take acid spray


Rupture cannon, every time without fail.

Tyranid armies need no help dealing with infantry, almost the entire Codex is geared toward this role. Tyranids struggle to deal with vehicles though, so units that are capable of supressing and destroying them are vital, especially in a tournament situation. Consider also that a Tyrannofex can take cluster spines for free as well as thorax weaponry, so it isn't like he'll be wanting for anti-infantry firepower.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

The rupture cannon is the only reason (competatively speaking) to take a T-fex. Tyranids have no issues with killerating infantry.

I'm not a fan of T-fexs even with the rupture cannon.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

I usually miss my shots with the thing. I'll have a game where I'll hit with it every time, or I'll miss with it every time.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

its 2 shots though.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

and I still miss


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

You should at least hit with one its 50/50.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rupture Cannon. The T-Fex already has two other anti-infantry weapons. Just avoid the temptation to sit it in your deployment zone and use it like artillery. It's a lot scarier when it's up in the enemy's face spewing death in every direction, and that way it's easier to keep in Synapse without wasting another unit as a babysitter. 

Besides, at 2500 you should have anti-infantry covered many times over. Nids get squeezed hard in ranged anti-tank at high points because of the shortage of elites. Those two S10 shots are well worth it when a dozen vehicles are lined up opposite you.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

well sometimers i make one hit, but thats not very common for me


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would say the rupture cannon is the only way to go. It not only provides some needed long ranged fire support but using an acid spray would be illegal with the other 2 templates because a MC can only fire 2 weapons per turn. I am sure the dessicator larvae and cluster spines are 2 such weapons.

If going for anti-infantry however it might be entertaining to go with the fleshborer hive.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Thorax Swarms don't count towards the 2 gun limit


----------

